# Dads First Flattie of 2008 5-03 (Tusc River)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished the Tusc river tonight for flatties with my dad (prochevy777) and my brother Mike. i didnt have a hit all night............dad had 2 runs and landed one nice flattie (14 lbs 4 oz)............Mike had one run that he missed. all of our hits came on live creek chubs !! 

Not a great night with the heavy rains and the wind but at least we had few Hits and Dad landed his new personal best flattie !!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats, awesome fish


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice looking Flattie!! Congrats to you and your Dad.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats,nice fish


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish...fishing in the weather paid off.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice Flattie, You were right it does look bigger than 14lbs...Beautiful Fish!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

nice flattie, congrats


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

tell your dad congrats on the first flattie of the year, nice coloration on the fish too.... I as well landed my first 2 flats of the season about a week and a half ago


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on his first flat


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

they have AWESOME coloration from the Tusc...............i think it may have been alittle heavier then what the scale said but who knows ?? its still a darn nice fish !!!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Any body going to be fishing the catfish Tournament on Saturday 10th. The Cripple Creek tourney.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

How can something so ugly be considered sooooooo beautiful by anglers? 

IMO the thread title "Daddy's first flattie" would've had a better ring to it!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It is not just anglers! If other flathead didn't appreciate their beauty they wouldn't reproduce 

Flathead are genetically diverse because they are not stocked by ODNR.
They change appearance due to water clarity, genetics, and temperature.
Sometimes their brindle coloration makes them quite pretty.

Their real beauty lays in their strength and size. Although difficult to
locate, trophy sized flathead are available. Many anglers go through
a feverish craze after landing their first big flathead attempting 
to recreate the battle they enjoyed.


----------

